# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Post your puntDNAL K12 Ancient Results

## DNZ

*puntDNAL K12 Ancient Oracle results:*puntDNAL K12 Ancient Oracle

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Anatolian_NF
35.46

2
European_HG
28.7

3
Caucasus_HG
24.2

4
Near_East
4.39

5
Siberian
3.69

6
South_Asian
1.96

7
Beringian
0.85

8
Oceanian
0.75



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Alberstedt_LN_I0118
11.62

2
Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97
12.72

3
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
14.19

4
BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
14.56

5
Unetice_EBA_I0117
14.56

6
Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569
14.97

7
Srubnaya_I0430
17.15

8
BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059
17.31

9
Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549
17.74

10
Potapovka_I0419
18.23

11
Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00
20.46

12
Vatya_SG_RISE479
21.52

13
Srubnaya_I0232
21.68

14
Corded_Ware_Germany_I0103
21.73

15
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
22.23

16
Hungary_BA_I1502
22.37

17
Andronovo_SG_RISE505
22.52

18
Corded_Ware_Germany_I0104
22.64

19
Sintashta_MBA_RISE395
23.56

20
Scythian_IA_I0247
26.38



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

52.8%
Scythian_IA_I0247
+ 
47.2%
Iceman_MN_SG
@ 
3.55

2

55.6%
Scythian_IA_I0247
+ 
44.4%
Iberia_EN_I0412
@ 
3.63

3

52.5%
Iberia_EN_I0412
+ 
47.5%
Poltavka_I0440
@ 
4.26

4

55.2%
Iceman_MN_SG
+ 
44.8%
Poltavka_I0440
@ 
4.26

5

54.2%
Scythian_IA_I0247
+ 
45.8%
Hungary_EN_I0495
@ 
4.51

6

57.2%
Scythian_IA_I0247
+ 
42.8%
Stuttgart_SG
@ 
4.53

7

56.5%
Iceman_MN_SG
+ 
43.5%
Yamnaya_Kalmykia_SG_RISE552
@ 
4.53

8

53.7%
Iberia_EN_I0412
+ 
46.3%
Yamnaya_Kalmykia_SG_RISE552
@ 
4.58

9

50.2%
Iberia_EN_I0412
+ 
49.8%
Yamnaya_Samara_I0443
@ 
4.59

10

52.9%
Iberia_EN_I0412
+ 
47.1%
Yamnaya_Samara_I0231
@ 
4.61

11

53.1%
Iberia_EN_I0412
+ 
46.9%
Afanasievo_SG_RISE511
@ 
4.66

12

53.9%
Hungary_EN_I0495
+ 
46.1%
Poltavka_I0440
@ 
4.71

13

55.7%
Hungary_CA_I1497
+ 
44.3%
Poltavka_I0440
@ 
4.72

14

56.2%
Hungary_BA_I1502
+ 
43.8%
Armenian_MBA
@ 
4.81

15

51.4%
Yamnaya_Samara_I0443
+ 
48.6%
Stuttgart_SG
@ 
4.85

16

68.3%
Srubnaya_I0430
+ 
31.7%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
@ 
4.87

17

52.4%
Scythian_IA_I0247
+ 
47.6%
Hungary_CA_I1497
@ 
4.89

18

55.7%
Iceman_MN_SG
+ 
44.3%
Yamnaya_Samara_I0231
@ 
4.9

19

57.7%
Scythian_IA_I0247
+ 
42.3%
Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489
@ 
4.91

20

50.4%
Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489
+ 
49.6%
Poltavka_I0440
@ 
4.92


*

----------


## DNZ

*




























**Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Scythian_IA_I0247 +50% Iceman_MN_SG @ 4.125885


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00 +25% Stuttgart_SG +25% Armenian_MBA @ 3.688306


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Vatya_SG_RISE479 + Scythian_IA_I0247 + Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489 + Armenian_MBA @ 2.783901
2 Vatya_SG_RISE479 + Scythian_IA_I0247 + Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489 + Armenian_MBA @ 2.783901
3 Hungary_BA_I1502 + Scythian_IA_I0247 + Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489 + Armenian_MBA @ 2.965795
4 Hungary_BA_I1502 + Scythian_IA_I0247 + Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489 + Armenian_MBA @ 2.965795
5 Vatya_SG_RISE479 + Scythian_IA_I0247 + Epserstedt_MN_I0172 + Armenian_MBA @ 2.979734
6 Vatya_SG_RISE479 + Scythian_IA_I0247 + Epserstedt_MN_I0172 + Armenian_MBA @ 2.979734
7 Hungary_BA_I1502 + Scythian_IA_I0247 + Epserstedt_MN_I0172 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.053982
8 Hungary_BA_I1502 + Scythian_IA_I0247 + Epserstedt_MN_I0172 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.053982
9 Hungary_BA_I1502 + Scythian_IA_I0247 + Iberia_EN_I0412 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.062531
10 Hungary_BA_I1502 + Scythian_IA_I0247 + Iberia_EN_I0412 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.062531
11 Vatya_SG_RISE479 + Scythian_IA_I0247 + Iberia_EN_I0412 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.092316
12 Vatya_SG_RISE479 + Scythian_IA_I0247 + Iberia_EN_I0412 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.092316
13 Hungary_BA_I1502 + Scythian_IA_I0247 + Iceman_MN_SG + Armenian_MBA @ 3.151070
14 Hungary_BA_I1502 + Scythian_IA_I0247 + Iceman_MN_SG + Armenian_MBA @ 3.151070
15 Poltavka_I0440 + Scythian_IA_I0247 + Iceman_MN_SG + Iberia_EN_I0412 @ 3.155586
16 Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Stuttgart_SG + Armenian_MBA @ 3.159976
17 Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Stuttgart_SG + Armenian_MBA @ 3.159976
18 Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Iberia_EN_I0412 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.188829
19 Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Iberia_EN_I0412 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.188829
20 Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00 + Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 + Iberia_EN_I0412 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.238003

Done.

Elapsed time 0.0701 seconds.*

----------


## Dibran

GEDmatch.Com Oracle

This version of GEDmatch Oracle is based on 'Oracle v1' by Dienekes Pontikos. His original program was developed as part of the Dodecad Ancestry Project. More information on Dienekes' orignal program can be found here.

Many thanks also to Zack Ajmal for helping us get this web version of Dienekes' Oracle program developed.

puntDNAL K12 Ancient Oracle results:

puntDNAL K12 Ancient Oracle

Kit M635564

Admix Results (sorted):

#	Population	Percent
1	Anatolian_NF	42.83
2	European_HG	25.05
3	Caucasus_HG	22.82
4	Near_East	8.58
5	Beringian	0.55
6	Oceanian	0.13
7	Siberian	0.04

Single Population Sharing:

#	Population (source)	Distance
1	Alberstedt_LN_I0118	17.93
2	Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97	19.3
3	Halberstadt_LBA_I0099	20.42
4	Unetice_EBA_I0117	20.74
5	Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569	21.4
6	Iceman_MN_SG	21.44
7	Hungary_CA_I1497	21.52
8	BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94	21.98
9	Hungary_EN_I0495	23.07
10	Vatya_SG_RISE479	23.44
11	BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059	23.93
12	Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549	24.01
13	Hungary_BA_I1502	24.05
14	Iberia_EN_I0412	24.87
15	LBK_EN_I0054	25.08
16	Srubnaya_I0430	25.19
17	Epserstedt_MN_I0172	25.2
18	Baalberge_MN_I0560	25.84
19	Potapovka_I0419	25.92
20	Iberia_M_ I0406	26.7

Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

# Primary Population (source)	Secondary Population (source)	Distance
1 55.5%	BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94	+	44.5%	Starcevo_MN_I0174	@	2.9
2 62.3%	Stuttgart_SG	+	37.7%	Poltavka_I0440	@	2.92
3 53.3%	BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94	+	46.7%	LBK_EN_I0054	@	2.99
4 67.4%	Iceman_MN_SG	+	32.6%	Poltavka_I0440	@	3.17
5 74%	Baalberge_MN_I0560	+	26%	Kotias_Kide_KK	@	3.32
6 73.4%	Iberia_M_ I0406	+	26.6%	Kotias_Kide_KK	@	3.32
7 53.6%	Iberia_M_ I0406	+	46.4%	Armenian_MBA	@	3.33
8 63.9%	LBK_EN_I0054	+	36.1%	Poltavka_I0440	@	3.35
9 64.1%	Iberia_EN_I0412	+	35.9%	Poltavka_I0440	@	3.39
10 62.4%	LBK_EN_I0054	+	37.6%	Yamnaya_Samara_I0443	@	3.46
11 76.5%	Baalberge_MN_I0560	+	23.5%	Satsurblia_SATP	@	3.72
12 68.4%	Iceman_MN_SG	+	31.6%	Yamnaya_Kalmykia_SG_RISE552	@	3.73
13 75.8%	Iberia_M_ I0406	+	24.2%	Satsurblia_SATP	@	3.74
14 55%	BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94	+	45%	Stuttgart_SG	@	3.79
15 60.8%	Stuttgart_SG	+	39.2%	Yamnaya_Samara_I0443	@	3.81
16 63.4%	Stuttgart_SG	+	36.6%	Yamnaya_Kalmykia_SG_RISE552	@	3.87
17 65.9%	Hungary_EN_I0495	+	34.1%	Poltavka_I0440	@	3.99
18 65.1%	Iberia_EN_I0412	+	34.9%	Yamnaya_Kalmykia_SG_RISE552	@	4
19 54.6%	LBK_EN_I0054	+	45.4%	Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386	@	4.01
20 52.4%	Starcevo_MN_I0174	+	47.6%	Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386	@	4.04

----------


## brg12007

*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Anatolian_NF
37.67

2
European_HG
30.46

3
Caucasus_HG
22.86

4
Near_East
5.44

5
Siberian
1.02

6
Beringian
0.87

7
South_African_HG
0.75

8
East_Asian
0.4

9
Oceanian
0.3

10
Amerindian
0.23



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Alberstedt_LN_I0118
10.65

2
Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97
11.83

3
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
13.14

4
Unetice_EBA_I0117
13.46

5
Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569
14.35

6
BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
15.08

7
BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059
16.55

8
Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549
16.72

9
Srubnaya_I0430
17.97

10
Potapovka_I0419
18.45

11
Vatya_SG_RISE479
18.97

12
Hungary_BA_I1502
19.8

13
Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00
20.71

14
Srubnaya_I0232
22.14

15
Corded_Ware_Germany_I0103
22.26

16
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
22.85

17
Corded_Ware_Germany_I0104
23.56

18
Andronovo_SG_RISE505
23.67

19
Sintashta_MBA_RISE395
24.06

20
Hungary_CA_I1497
26.82



*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:*

*#*

*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

64.1%
 Srubnaya_I0430
 + 
35.9%
 LBK_EN_I0054
 @ 
2.32

2

68.1%
 BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
 + 
31.9%
 LBK_EN_I0054
 @ 
2.32

3

69%
 BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
 + 
31%
 Stuttgart_SG
 @ 
2.34

4

66%
 BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
 + 
34%
 Hungary_EN_I0495
 @ 
2.39

5

58.3%
 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
 + 
41.7%
 LBK_EN_I0054
 @ 
2.51

6

69.6%
 BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
 + 
30.4%
 Starcevo_MN_I0174
 @ 
2.54

7

65.1%
 Srubnaya_I0430
 + 
34.9%
 Stuttgart_SG
 @ 
2.61

8

64.8%
 BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
 + 
35.2%
 Iceman_MN_SG
 @ 
2.69

9

65.7%
 Srubnaya_I0430
 + 
34.3%
 Starcevo_MN_I0174
 @ 
2.71

10

55.8%
 Iceman_MN_SG
 + 
44.2%
 Yamnaya_Samara_I0443
 @ 
2.72

11

67.6%
 BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
 + 
32.4%
 Iberia_EN_I0412
 @ 
2.76

12

60%
 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
 + 
40%
 Starcevo_MN_I0174
 @ 
2.86

13

52.8%
 Iberia_EN_I0412
 + 
47.2%
 Yamnaya_Samara_I0443
 @ 
2.88

14

59.4%
 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
 + 
40.6%
 Stuttgart_SG
 @ 
2.88

15

64.3%
 BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
 + 
35.7%
 Hungary_CA_I1497
 @ 
2.92

16

57.6%
 Corded_Ware_Germany_I0104
 + 
42.4%
 LBK_EN_I0054
 @ 
3.21

17

53.4%
 Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489
 + 
46.6%
 Poltavka_I0440
 @ 
3.24

18

60.7%
 Srubnaya_I0430
 + 
39.3%
 Iceman_MN_SG
 @ 
3.26

19

63.6%
 Srubnaya_I0430
 + 
36.4%
 Iberia_EN_I0412
 @ 
3.36

20

62%
 Srubnaya_I0430
 + 
38%
 Hungary_EN_I0495
 @ 
3.37

----------


## cylnlts

*puntDNAL K12 Ancient Admixture Proportions*The puntDNAL K12 ancient calculator utilizes public data from the Reich Lab in Harvard, the Estonian Biocentre, and data from my personal collection in order to create ancient components, which include the following: Anatolian neolithic farmer, European hunter-gatherer, and Caucasus hunter-gatherer. The European hunter-gatherer component is a newer component that is composed of all three European hunter-gatherers, such as Western hunter-gatherer, Eastern hunter-gatherer, and Scandinavian hunter-gatherer. Furthermore, I divided this calculator into two versions: the puntDNAL K12a version utilizes ancient oracle and the puntDNAL K12m version utilizes modern oracle. Questions and comments about this calculator should be directed to Abdullahi Warsame at *[email protected]*

Kit Number: T220060 Elapsed Time: 2.48 seconds


Population


Sub-Saharan
0.77

Amerindian
0.97

South_Asian
3.31

Near_East
13.13

Siberian
1.34

European_HG
7.26

Caucasus_HG
35.51

South_African_HG
-

Anatolian_NF
31.23

East_Asian
3.94

Oceanian
0.77

Beringian
1.77

 











27445 SNPs used in this evaluation

----------


## cylnlts

Kit Num: T220060
Threshold of components set to 1.000
Threshold of method set to 0.25%
Personal data has been read. 20 approximations mode.
*Gedmatch.Com**puntDNAL K12 Ancient 4-Ancestors Oracle*This program is based on 4-Ancestors Oracle Version 0.96 by Alexandr Burnashev.
Questions about results should be sent to him at: [email protected]
Original concept proposed by Sergey Kozlov.
Many thanks to Alexandr for helping us get this web version developed.

puntDNAL K12 Ancient Oracle

*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Caucasus_HG
36.42

2
Anatolian_NF
32.04

3
Near_East
13.47

4
European_HG
7.45

5
East_Asian
4.04

6
South_Asian
3.40

7
Beringian
1.81

8
Siberian
1.38




Finished reading population data. 55 populations found.
12 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Armenian_MBA @ 16.391527
2 Armenian_MBA @ 16.391527
3 BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 34.717636
4 Alberstedt_LN_I0118 @ 37.436344
5 Srubnaya_I0430 @ 37.623123
6 Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569 @ 37.842030
7 Scythian_IA_I0247 @ 38.072308
8 Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 @ 38.271770
9 Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 @ 40.099388
10 Kostenki14_UP_SG @ 40.197876
11 Unetice_EBA_I0117 @ 40.528999
12 LBK_EN_I0054 @ 41.167767
13 Potapovka_I0419 @ 41.303223
14 Iceman_MN_SG @ 41.360435
15 Starcevo_MN_I0174 @ 41.500046
16 Andronovo_SG_RISE505 @ 41.679169
17 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 @ 41.801376
18 Corded_Ware_Germany_I0104 @ 42.140030
19 Hungary_EN_I0495 @ 42.366310
20 Corded_Ware_Germany_I0103 @ 42.666607

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Starcevo_MN_I0174 +50% Kotias_Kide_KK @ 13.021583


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Starcevo_MN_I0174 +25% Kotias_Kide_KK +25% Armenian_MBA @ 8.006783


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Kotias_Kide_KK + Armenian_MBA @ 8.006783
2 Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Kotias_Kide_KK + Armenian_MBA @ 8.006783
3 Kostenki14_UP_SG + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Satsurblia_SATP @ 8.215388
4 Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Satsurblia_SATP + Armenian_MBA @ 8.273892
5 Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Satsurblia_SATP + Armenian_MBA @ 8.273892
6 Kostenki14_UP_SG + LBK_EN_I0054 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Satsurblia_SATP @ 8.669297
7 LBK_EN_I0054 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Kotias_Kide_KK + Armenian_MBA @ 8.754867
8 LBK_EN_I0054 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Kotias_Kide_KK + Armenian_MBA @ 8.754867
9 Scythian_IA_I0247 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Satsurblia_SATP @ 8.900685
10 Hungary_EN_I0495 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Kotias_Kide_KK + Armenian_MBA @ 8.985540
11 Hungary_EN_I0495 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Kotias_Kide_KK + Armenian_MBA @ 8.985540
12 Hungary_EN_I0495 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Satsurblia_SATP + Armenian_MBA @ 8.997112
13 Hungary_EN_I0495 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Satsurblia_SATP + Armenian_MBA @ 8.997112
14 Hungary_CA_I1497 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Satsurblia_SATP + Armenian_MBA @ 9.026070
15 Hungary_CA_I1497 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Satsurblia_SATP + Armenian_MBA @ 9.026070
16 LBK_EN_I0054 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Satsurblia_SATP + Armenian_MBA @ 9.027536
17 LBK_EN_I0054 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Satsurblia_SATP + Armenian_MBA @ 9.027536
18 Hungary_CA_I1497 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Kotias_Kide_KK + Armenian_MBA @ 9.129927
19 Hungary_CA_I1497 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Kotias_Kide_KK + Armenian_MBA @ 9.129927
20 Kostenki14_UP_SG + Stuttgart_SG + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Satsurblia_SATP @ 9.132566

Done.

Elapsed time 0.0676 seconds.

----------


## New Englander

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Anatolian_NF
36.73

2
Caucasus_HG
24.95

3
European_HG
20.05

4
Near_East
13.42

5
Amerindian
2.13

6
Sub-Saharan
0.8

7
Siberian
0.56

8
South_Asian
0.54

9
South_African_HG
0.49

10
Oceanian
0.23

11
East_Asian
0.11



*Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Alberstedt_LN_I0118
21.87

2
Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97
22.82

3
Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569
22.98

4
BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
23.28

5
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
24.72

6
Unetice_EBA_I0117
25.19

7
Armenian_MBA
25.51

8
Srubnaya_I0430
26.43

9
Hungary_CA_I1497
26.57

10
Iceman_MN_SG
26.69

11
Hungary_EN_I0495
27.52

12
BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059
27.59

13
Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549
27.77

14
Potapovka_I0419
28.13

15
LBK_EN_I0054
28.47

16
Vatya_SG_RISE479
29.39

17
Starcevo_MN_I0174
29.44

18
Iberia_EN_I0412
29.81

19
Hungary_BA_I1502
30.29

20
Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00
30.46



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

58.7%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
+
41.3%
Poltavka_I0440
@
4.65

2

59.7%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
+
40.3%
Yamnaya_Kalmykia_SG_RISE552
@
4.71

3

55.6%
Armenian_MBA
+
44.4%
Baalberge_MN_I0560
@
5.76

4

59.6%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
+
40.4%
Yamnaya_Samara_I0231
@
6.46

5

60.6%
LBK_EN_I0054
+
39.4%
Yamnaya_Kalmykia_SG_RISE552
@
6.48

6

59.7%
LBK_EN_I0054
+
40.3%
Poltavka_I0440
@
6.65

7

56.9%
Armenian_MBA
+
43.1%
Iberia_M_ I0406
@
6.77

8

51.1%
Armenian_MBA
+
48.9%
Hungary_CA_I1497
@
6.97

9

53%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
+
47%
Scythian_IA_I0247
@
7.15

10

68.7%
Baalberge_MN_I0560
+
31.3%
Kotias_Kide_KK
@
7.16

11

57.9%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
+
42.1%
Yamnaya_Samara_I0443
@
7.25

12

58.9%
Stuttgart_SG
+
41.1%
Yamnaya_Kalmykia_SG_RISE552
@
7.52

13

71.7%
Baalberge_MN_I0560
+
28.3%
Satsurblia_SATP
@
7.56

14

58%
Stuttgart_SG
+
42%
Poltavka_I0440
@
7.69

15

60.4%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
+
39.6%
Afanasievo_SG_RISE511
@
7.92

16

58.8%
Armenian_MBA
+
41.2%
Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300
@
7.98

17

60.7%
LBK_EN_I0054
+
39.3%
Yamnaya_Samara_I0231
@
7.99

18

53.9%
LBK_EN_I0054
+
46.1%
Scythian_IA_I0247
@
8.28

19

52.1%
Armenian_MBA
+
47.9%
Hungary_EN_I0495
@
8.36

20

56%
Armenian_MBA
+
44%
Epserstedt_MN_I0172
@
8.4


*​Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Starcevo_MN_I0174 +25% Srubnaya_I0232 +25% Armenian_MBA @ 6.624484


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Afanasievo_SG_RISE511 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.163368
2 Afanasievo_SG_RISE511 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.163368
3 Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.538169
4 Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.538169
5 Yamnaya_Samara_I0231 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.585797
6 Yamnaya_Samara_I0231 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.585797
7 Afanasievo_SG_RISE511 + LBK_EN_I0054 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 4.098629
8 Afanasievo_SG_RISE511 + LBK_EN_I0054 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 4.098629
9 Poltavka_I0440 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 4.262092
10 Poltavka_I0440 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 4.262092
11 Yamnaya_Kalmykia_SG_RISE552 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 4.310409
12 Yamnaya_Kalmykia_SG_RISE552 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 4.310409
13 Yamnaya_Samara_I0231 + LBK_EN_I0054 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 4.371945
14 Yamnaya_Samara_I0231 + LBK_EN_I0054 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 4.371945
15 Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 + LBK_EN_I0054 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 4.415282
16 Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 + LBK_EN_I0054 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 4.415282
17 Afanasievo_SG_RISE511 + Stuttgart_SG + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 4.462299
18 Afanasievo_SG_RISE511 + Stuttgart_SG + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 4.462299
19 Yamnaya_Samara_I0231 + Stuttgart_SG + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 4.632215
20 Yamnaya_Samara_I0231 + Stuttgart_SG + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 4.632215

----------


## alexfritz

*puntDNAL* K12ancient

Population


Sub-Saharan
-

Amerindian
0.06

South_Asian
0.83

Near_East
5.43

Siberian
-

European_HG
31.79

Caucasus_HG
19.15

South_African_HG
-

Anatolian_NF
41.56

East_Asian
-

Oceanian
-

Beringian
1.17



1 Alberstedt_LN_I0118 @ 12.400862
2 Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 @ 14.089305
3 Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 @ 14.795352

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Iceman_MN_SG +50% Srubnaya_I0232 @ 1.160027

Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Iceman_MN_SG +25% Srubnaya_I0232 +25% Srubnaya_I0232 @ 1.160027

Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Potapovka_I0419 + Iceman_MN_SG + Iceman_MN_SG @ 1.077713
2 Sintashta_MBA_RISE395 + Srubnaya_I0430 + Iceman_MN_SG + Iceman_MN_SG @ 1.119277
3 Sintashta_MBA_RISE395 + Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Iceman_MN_SG + Iberia_EN_I0412 @ 1.125309
...
18 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Corded_Ware_Germany_I0103 + Iceman_MN_SG + Iceman_MN_SG @ 1.391911
19 Corded_Ware_Germany_I0104 + Iceman_MN_SG + Iberia_EN_I0412 + Srubnaya_I0232 @ 1.402595
20 Sintashta_MBA_RISE395 + Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Iceman_MN_SG + Stuttgart_SG @ 1.408999

----------


## noman

puntDNAL K12 Ancient Oracle

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Caucasus_HG
40.33

2
South_Asian
39.93

3
European_HG
8.80

4
Near_East
4.31

5
Anatolian_NF
1.97

6
Amerindian
1.57

7
Beringian
1.47

8
Oceanian
1.26


*

----------


## Stuvanè

Mine:

puntDNAL K12 Ancient Oracle

*Admix Results (sorted):

**#
Population
Percent

1
Anatolian_NF
39.47

2
European_HG
25.53

3
Caucasus_HG
24.49

4
Near_East
9.04

5
Siberian
1.46



*
Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:

1 Alberstedt_LN_I0118 @ 17.580019
2 Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 @ 18.637878
3 Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 @ 20.223259
4 Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569 @ 20.247267
5 BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 20.565042
6 Unetice_EBA_I0117 @ 20.589952
7 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 @ 23.681963
8 Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549 @ 23.887484
9 Srubnaya_I0430 @ 24.056339
10 Potapovka_I0419 @ 25.268650
11 Vatya_SG_RISE479 @ 25.510244
12 Hungary_BA_I1502 @ 26.398829
13 Iceman_MN_SG @ 26.726034
14 Hungary_CA_I1497 @ 26.754564
15 Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00 @ 27.619581
16 Hungary_EN_I0495 @ 28.365431
17 Srubnaya_I0232 @ 28.726442
18 Corded_Ware_Germany_I0103 @ 28.759161
19 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 @ 29.056639
20 Corded_Ware_Germany_I0104 @ 29.828171

Using 2 populations approximation:

1 50% Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 +50% Starcevo_MN_I0174 @ 5.634991


Using 3 populations approximation:

1 50% Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 +25% Starcevo_MN_I0174 +25% Armenian_MBA @ 3.390613


Using 4 populations approximation:

1 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Hungary_CA_I1497 + Hungary_CA_I1497 + Armenian_MBA @ 2.880010
2 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Hungary_CA_I1497 + Hungary_CA_I1497 + Armenian_MBA @ 2.880010
3 Poltavka_I0440 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + LBK_EN_I0054 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 @ 2.882052
4 Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 + Iberia_M_ I0406 + LBK_EN_I0054 + Armenian_MBA @ 2.937356
5 Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 + Iberia_M_ I0406 + LBK_EN_I0054 + Armenian_MBA @ 2.937356
6 Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 + Baalberge_MN_I0560 + LBK_EN_I0054 + Armenian_MBA @ 2.960534
7 Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 + Baalberge_MN_I0560 + LBK_EN_I0054 + Armenian_MBA @ 2.960534
8 Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 + Baalberge_MN_I0560 + Stuttgart_SG + Armenian_MBA @ 2.961323
9 Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 + Baalberge_MN_I0560 + Stuttgart_SG + Armenian_MBA @ 2.961323
10 Vatya_SG_RISE479 + Baalberge_MN_I0560 + Baalberge_MN_I0560 + Kotias_Kide_KK @ 2.961495
11 Vatya_SG_RISE479 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 2.981758
12 Vatya_SG_RISE479 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 2.981758
13 Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 + Iberia_M_ I0406 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.007491
14 Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 + Iberia_M_ I0406 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.007491
15 Hungary_BA_I1502 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.038842
16 Hungary_BA_I1502 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.038842
17 Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 + Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.050918
18 Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 + Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300 + Starcevo_MN_I0174 + Armenian_MBA @ 3.050918
19 Poltavka_I0440 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Stuttgart_SG + Starcevo_MN_I0174 @ 3.055429
20 Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 + Iberia_M_ I0406 + Stuttgart_SG + Armenian_MBA @ 3.064221

----------


## Amerijoe

PuntDNAL Ancient K12

----------


## IronSide

deleted  :Smile:

----------


## IronSide

1
Near_East
37.29

2
Anatolian_NF
30.05

3
Caucasus_HG
22.22

4
Sub-Saharan
3.91

5
South_Asian
3.81

6
Oceanian
1.93

7
South_African_HG
0.53

8
Siberian
0.17

9
European_HG
0.06

10
Amerindian
0.04



1
Starcevo_MN_I0174
38.06

2
Armenian_MBA
38.91

3
LBK_EN_I0054
40.86

4
Hungary_EN_I0495
42.63

5
Kostenki14_UP_SG
43.17

6
Stuttgart_SG
43.27

7
Hungary_CA_I1497
43.44

8
Iceman_MN_SG
44

9
Iberia_EN_I0412
45.51

10
Baalberge_MN_I0560
49.44

11
Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569
49.48

12
Alberstedt_LN_I0118
49.86

13
Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97
50.28

14
BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
50.5

15
Epserstedt_MN_I0172
50.74

16
Ust_Ishim_DG
51.55

17
Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489
51.95

18
Iberia_M_ I0406
52.15

19
Srubnaya_I0430
52.75

20
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
52.93



*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:*

*#*

*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

73%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
+
27%
Kotias_Kide_KK
@
28.71

2

75.6%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
+
24.4%
Satsurblia_SATP
@
28.82

3

51.3%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
+
48.7%
Armenian_MBA
@
28.83

4

64.5%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
+
35.5%
Ust_Ishim_DG
@
30.41

5

57.6%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
+
42.4%
Kostenki14_UP_SG
@
30.89

6

53.1%
Armenian_MBA
+
46.9%
LBK_EN_I0054
@
31.07

7

56.6%
Armenian_MBA
+
43.4%
Stuttgart_SG
@
31.65

8

72.1%
LBK_EN_I0054
+
27.9%
Kotias_Kide_KK
@
31.91

9

56%
Armenian_MBA
+
44%
Hungary_EN_I0495
@
31.99

10

75%
LBK_EN_I0054
+
25%
Satsurblia_SATP
@
32.09

11

71.8%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
+
28.2%
Yamnaya_Kalmykia_SG_RISE552
@
32.18

12

61.7%
LBK_EN_I0054
+
38.3%
Ust_Ishim_DG
@
32.39

13

57.4%
Armenian_MBA
+
42.6%
Hungary_CA_I1497
@
32.52

14

72%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
+
28%
Poltavka_I0440
@
32.56

15

72.5%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
+
27.5%
MA1_SG
@
32.83

16

70%
Stuttgart_SG
+
30%
Kotias_Kide_KK
@
32.89

17

53.6%
LBK_EN_I0054
+
46.4%
Kostenki14_UP_SG
@
32.94

18

70.8%
Hungary_EN_I0495
+
29.2%
Kotias_Kide_KK
@
33

19

73.7%
Hungary_EN_I0495
+
26.3%
Satsurblia_SATP
@
33.08

20

69%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
+
31%
Scythian_IA_I0247
@
33.09



Ultimate failure ....

----------


## Linda Raymond

These are mine Attachment 9701These are mine

----------


## Arbaso

These are the results of a Basque person:

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Anatolian_NF
48.41

2
European_HG
36.55

3
Caucasus_HG
8.47

4
Near_East
2.92

5
South_Asian
1.99

6
Amerindian
0.87

7
Sub-Saharan
0.67

8
Beringian
0.06

9
South_African_HG
0.06



*Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Hungary_BA_I1502
11.48

2
Vatya_SG_RISE479
12.05

3
Iberia_M_ I0406
16.11

4
Baalberge_MN_I0560
16.88

5
Epserstedt_MN_I0172
18.16

6
Alberstedt_LN_I0118
18.77

7
Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300
19.18

8
Hungary_CA_I1497
19.41

9
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
19.92

10
Unetice_EBA_I0117
20.1

11
Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97
20.4

12
Iceman_MN_SG
21.52

13
Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549
22.04

14
BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059
22.07

15
Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489
22.39

16
Hungary_EN_I0495
22.96

17
Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569
24.2

18
Iberia_EN_I0412
24.83

19
Potapovka_I0419
27.26

20
LBK_EN_I0054
27.86



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

53.5%
Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300
+
46.5%
Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549
@
2.54

2

53.6%
Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300
+
46.4%
BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059
@
2.77

3

59.9%
Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300
+
40.1%
Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00
@
2.94

4

51%
Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300
+
49%
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
@
3.05

5

83.6%
Vatya_SG_RISE479
+
16.4%
Anatolian Neolithic_I0746
@
3.13

6

51.2%
Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300
+
48.8%
Unetice_EBA_I0117
@
3.15

7

58.9%
Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300
+
41.1%
Potapovka_I0419
@
3.17

8

83.8%
Vatya_SG_RISE479
+
16.2%
Anatolian Neolithic_I0745
@
3.19

9

55.5%
Iberia_M_ I0406
+
44.5%
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
@
3.19

10

55.7%
Iberia_M_ I0406
+
44.3%
Unetice_EBA_I0117
@
3.31

11

58%
Iberia_M_ I0406
+
42%
Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549
@
3.33

12

58.1%
Iberia_M_ I0406
+
41.9%
BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059
@
3.39

13

64%
Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300
+
36%
Sintashta_MBA_RISE395
@
3.41

14

62.9%
Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300
+
37.1%
Corded_Ware_Germany_I0103
@
3.57

15

63%
Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300
+
37%
Srubnaya_I0232
@
3.67

16

63.3%
Iberia_M_ I0406
+
36.7%
Potapovka_I0419
@
3.67

17

60.8%
Vatya_SG_RISE479
+
39.2%
Epserstedt_MN_I0172
@
3.77

18

66.2%
Hungary_BA_I1502
+
33.8%
Iceman_MN_SG
@
3.81

19

69.4%
Hungary_BA_I1502
+
30.6%
Iberia_EN_I0412
@
3.85

20

84.6%
Hungary_BA_I1502
+
15.4%
Anatolian Neolithic_I0746
@
3.86


*

----------


## Userius

Why are everyone's distances so high? Here's mine:

*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
European_HG
43.10

2
Anatolian_NF
32.09

3
Caucasus_HG
19.94

4
Amerindian
1.77

5
Siberian
1.70

6
Near_East
1.04




Finished reading population data. 55 populations found.
12 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 @ 3.002889
2 Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 @ 3.458841
3 Unetice_EBA_I0117 @ 3.541479
4 Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549 @ 3.607401
5 Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 @ 4.363323
6 Alberstedt_LN_I0118 @ 5.651029
7 Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569 @ 7.778717
8 Potapovka_I0419 @ 9.545012
9 Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00 @ 10.155778
10 BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 12.728417
11 Srubnaya_I0430 @ 12.925781
12 Vatya_SG_RISE479 @ 13.937013
13 Srubnaya_I0232 @ 14.033785
14 Corded_Ware_Germany_I0103 @ 14.041140
15 Hungary_BA_I1502 @ 15.224816
16 Sintashta_MBA_RISE395 @ 15.687432
17 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 @ 16.453239
18 Corded_Ware_Germany_I0104 @ 16.745605
19 Andronovo_SG_RISE505 @ 17.387075
20 Scythian_IA_I0247 @ 27.505518

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 +50% Unetice_EBA_I0117 @ 1.879196


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 +25% Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 +25% Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 @ 1.690044


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Hungary_BA_I1502 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 0.946382
2 Vatya_SG_RISE479 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 1.052467
3 Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549 + Hungary_BA_I1502 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 1.474409
4 Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549 + Vatya_SG_RISE479 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 1.536968
5 Vatya_SG_RISE479 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 1.560945
6 Vatya_SG_RISE479 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 1.581012
7 Hungary_BA_I1502 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 1.585104
8 Hungary_BA_I1502 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 1.617353
9 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 + Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 @ 1.690044
10 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 @ 1.693798
11 Hungary_BA_I1502 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Srubnaya_I0430 @ 1.794123
12 Vatya_SG_RISE479 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Srubnaya_I0430 @ 1.804585
13 Hungary_BA_I1502 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 1.820180
14 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Alberstedt_LN_I0118 @ 1.850859
15 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 @ 1.861370
16 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 @ 1.879196
17 Vatya_SG_RISE479 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 1.880691
18 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 @ 1.882404
19 Vatya_SG_RISE479 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 + Srubnaya_I0430 @ 1.884004
20 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 + Alberstedt_LN_I0118 @ 1.896079

----------


## sturmgewehr

*Is this weird for an Albano-Vlachs??

*1 Anatolian_NF 38.97
2 European_HG 26.15
3 Caucasus_HG 21.17
4 Near_East 9.73
5 Siberian 3.98




1 Alberstedt_LN_I0118 16.22
2 Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 17.11
3 Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 18.91
4 Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569 18.99
5 Unetice_EBA_I0117 19.25
6 BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 20.37
7 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 21.75
8 Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549 22.14
9 Vatya_SG_RISE479 22.17
10 Hungary_BA_I1502 22.95
11 Srubnaya_I0430 23.29
12 Hungary_CA_I1497 23.45
13 Potapovka_I0419 23.82
14 Iceman_MN_SG 24.19
15 Hungary_EN_I0495 25.4
16 Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00 25.65
17 Baalberge_MN_I0560 27.05
18 Corded_Ware_Germany_I0103 27.27
19 Srubnaya_I0232 27.41
20 Epserstedt_MN_I0172 27.42




1 60.8% LBK_EN_I0054 + 39.2% Afanasievo_SG_RISE511 3.93
2 59.3% Starcevo_MN_I0174 + 40.7% Afanasievo_SG_RISE511 4.3
3 57% Starcevo_MN_I0174 + 43% Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 4.33
4 58.6% LBK_EN_I0054 + 41.4% Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 4.41
5 53.8% LBK_EN_I0054 + 46.2% Scythian_IA_I0247 4.44
6 59.4% Stuttgart_SG + 40.6% Afanasievo_SG_RISE511 4.48
7 59.4% BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + 40.6% Starcevo_MN_I0174 4.51
8 52.3% Stuttgart_SG + 47.7% Scythian_IA_I0247 4.56
9 51.2% Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + 48.8% Starcevo_MN_I0174 4.67
10 56% Hungary_EN_I0495 + 44% Scythian_IA_I0247 4.73
11 50.8% Corded_Ware_Germany_I0104 + 49.2% Starcevo_MN_I0174 4.75
12 56% Srubnaya_I0430 + 44% Starcevo_MN_I0174 4.8
13 57.1% Stuttgart_SG + 42.9% Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 4.83
14 62.6% Hungary_EN_I0495 + 37.4% Poltavka_I0440 4.88
15 57.3% Iceman_MN_SG + 42.7% Scythian_IA_I0247 4.92
16 60.8% LBK_EN_I0054 + 39.2% Yamnaya_Samara_I0231 5.03
17 52.2% Starcevo_MN_I0174 + 47.8% Scythian_IA_I0247 5.09
18 64.5% Hungary_CA_I1497 + 35.5% Poltavka_I0440 5.1
19 50.9% Andronovo_SG_RISE505 + 49.1% Starcevo_MN_I0174 5.18
20 59.4% Stuttgart_SG + 40.6% Yamnaya_Samara_I0231 5.21

----------


## sturmgewehr

> GEDmatch.Com Oracle
> This version of GEDmatch Oracle is based on 'Oracle v1' by Dienekes Pontikos. His original program was developed as part of the Dodecad Ancestry Project. More information on Dienekes' orignal program can be found here.
> Many thanks also to Zack Ajmal for helping us get this web version of Dienekes' Oracle program developed.
> puntDNAL K12 Ancient Oracle results:
> puntDNAL K12 Ancient Oracle
> Kit M635564
> Admix Results (sorted):
> # Population Percent
> 1 Anatolian_NF 42.83
> ...


Very interesting Results and similar to mine, the only difference is that i got 4% Siberian seems also like i am closer like 1 distance to the same populations we have scored similarly.

----------


## Dorquest

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
European_HG
38.79

2
Anatolian_NF
35.76

3
Caucasus_HG
21.12

4
Near_East
4.33




UPDATE:
WHG/CHG – 59.91
EEF – 35.76
Iran_Neo – 4.33
ENA - 0.0
——————————-
Tot - 100.00*


*

Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Alberstedt_LN_I0118
4.92

2
Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97
5.28

3
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
6

4
Unetice_EBA_I0117
6.15

5
Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549
9.26

6
Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569
9.34

7
BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059
9.5

8
BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
12.33

9
Potapovka_I0419
12.83

10
Vatya_SG_RISE479
13.17

11
Srubnaya_I0430
14.24

12
Hungary_BA_I1502
14.32

13
Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00
14.45

14
Srubnaya_I0232
16.83

15
Corded_Ware_Germany_I0103
17.03

16
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
18.18

17
Sintashta_MBA_RISE395
18.53

18
Corded_Ware_Germany_I0104
18.98

19
Andronovo_SG_RISE505
19.6

20
Scythian_IA_I0247
27.85


*
*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

63.2%
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
+
36.8%
Baalberge_MN_I0560
@
1.36

2

63.3%
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
+
36.7%
Iberia_M_ I0406
@
1.56

3

65.6%
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
+
34.4%
Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300
@
1.78

4

64.1%
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
+
35.9%
Epserstedt_MN_I0172
@
1.97

5

66.9%
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
+
33.1%
Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489
@
2.24

6

87.6%
Unetice_EBA_I0117
+
12.4%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
@
2.44

7

66%
Srubnaya_I0232
+
34%
Epserstedt_MN_I0172
@
2.58

8

86.9%
Vatya_SG_RISE479
+
13.1%
Satsurblia_SATP
@
2.61

9

68.7%
Srubnaya_I0232
+
31.3%
Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489
@
2.61

10

87.5%
Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97
+
12.5%
Iceman_MN_SG
@
2.62

11

87.1%
Unetice_EBA_I0117
+
12.9%
LBK_EN_I0054
@
2.65

12

88.1%
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
+
11.9%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
@
2.69

13

88.7%
Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97
+
11.3%
Iberia_EN_I0412
@
2.69

14

89.4%
Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97
+
10.6%
Stuttgart_SG
@
2.7

15

89.2%
Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97
+
10.8%
LBK_EN_I0054
@
2.74


*
Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 +50% Iberia_M_ I0406 @ 4.249533


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 +25% Vatya_SG_RISE479 +25% Iceman_MN_SG @ 1.282116


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Vatya_SG_RISE479 + Iceman_MN_SG @ 1.282116
2 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Iberia_M_ I0406 @ 1.541586
3 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Baalberge_MN_I0560 @ 1.549804
4 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Hungary_BA_I1502 + Iceman_MN_SG @ 1.584930
5 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Baalberge_MN_I0560 @ 1.696021
6 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Vatya_SG_RISE479 + Hungary_EN_I0495 @ 1.698280
7 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300 @ 1.704457
8 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Baalberge_MN_I0560 @ 1.723477
9 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Iberia_M_ I0406 @ 1.802420
10 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Vatya_SG_RISE479 + Hungary_CA_I1497 @ 1.877204

----------


## Dorquest

*
Mothers Results:

Mostly British Isles

*​

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
European_HG
42.93

2
Anatolian_NF
32.05

3
Caucasus_HG
22.35

4
Near_East
1.61

5
Oceanian
1.06


*
*Update:
WHG/CHG – 65.28
EEF – 32.05
Iran_Neo – 1.61
ENA – 1.06
——————————-
Tot - 100.00*




Using 1 population approximation:

1 Unetice_EBA_I0117 @ 2.427513
2 Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 @ 3.063208
3 Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 @ 3.817808
4 Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549 @ 4.466677
5 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 @ 5.302137
6 Alberstedt_LN_I0118 @ 5.545455
7 Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569 @ 7.715390
8 Potapovka_I0419 @ 8.876315
9 Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00 @ 9.876444
10 BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 10.815412
11 Srubnaya_I0430 @ 11.353771
12 Srubnaya_I0232 @ 12.611412
13 Corded_Ware_Germany_I0103 @ 13.152288
14 Sintashta_MBA_RISE395 @ 14.472698
15 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 @ 14.656757
16 Corded_Ware_Germany_I0104 @ 15.519600
17 Vatya_SG_RISE479 @ 15.644946
18 Andronovo_SG_RISE505 @ 16.482952
19 Hungary_BA_I1502 @ 16.928236
20 Scythian_IA_I0247 @ 26.777201

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Unetice_EBA_I0117 +50% Unetice_EBA_I0117 @ 2.427513


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Unetice_EBA_I0117 +25% Unetice_EBA_I0117 +25% Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 @ 2.304033


Using 4 populations approximation:
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Vatya_SG_RISE479 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 @ 2.132079
2 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Hungary_BA_I1502 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 2.140471
3 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Vatya_SG_RISE479 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 @ 2.150051
4 Hungary_BA_I1502 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Srubnaya_I0232 @ 2.163075
5 Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 @ 2.179450
6 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Vatya_SG_RISE479 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 @ 2.185804
7 Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549 + Hungary_BA_I1502 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 2.186014
8 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Vatya_SG_RISE479 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 + Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 @ 2.215605
9 Hungary_BA_I1502 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 2.238900
10 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Hungary_BA_I1502 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 @ 2.255708
11 Hungary_BA_I1502 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Srubnaya_I0232 @ 2.276823
12 Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 @ 2.279253
13 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Vatya_SG_RISE479 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 @ 2.289999
14 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Hungary_BA_I1502 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 2.291478
15 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Hungary_BA_I1502 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 + Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 @ 2.301364
16 Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 @ 2.304033
17 Vatya_SG_RISE479 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Srubnaya_I0232 @ 2.309251
18 Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 + Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 @ 2.317888
19 Hungary_BA_I1502 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Srubnaya_I0430 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 @ 2.321746
20 Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569 @ 2.330633

----------


## Dorquest

*Admix Results (sorted):

Fathers Results:

German, Swiss German

#
Population
Percent

1
Anatolian_NF
37.34

2
European_HG
37.26

3
Caucasus_HG
22.8

4
Near_East
2.51

5
Oceanian
0.1




**WHG/CHG – 60.06
EEF – 37.34
Iran_Neo – 2.51
ENA – 0.1
——————————-
Tot - 100.01*


*

Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Alberstedt_LN_I0118
6.14

2
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
7.1

3
Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97
7.18

4
Unetice_EBA_I0117
7.31

5
Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549
10.92

6
BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059
11

7
Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569
11.1

8
BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
12.27

9
Potapovka_I0419
13.99

10
Srubnaya_I0430
14.64

11
Vatya_SG_RISE479
14.89

12
Hungary_BA_I1502
15.81

13
Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00
16.02

14
Srubnaya_I0232
17.84

15
Corded_Ware_Germany_I0103
18.28

16
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
18.8

17
Sintashta_MBA_RISE395
19.72

18
Corded_Ware_Germany_I0104
19.82

19
Andronovo_SG_RISE505
20.56

20
Scythian_IA_I0247
28.24


*

*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

65.6%
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
+
34.4%
Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489
@
1.39

2

62.8%
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
+
37.2%
Epserstedt_MN_I0172
@
1.62

3

73.8%
BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
+
26.2%
Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300
@
2.34

4

72.2%
BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
+
27.8%
Iberia_M_ I0406
@
2.56

5

64.6%
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
+
35.4%
Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300
@
2.79

6

62.6%
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
+
37.4%
Iceman_MN_SG
@
2.81

7

65.2%
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
+
34.8%
Iberia_EN_I0412
@
2.87

8

72.6%
BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
+
27.4%
Epserstedt_MN_I0172
@
2.89

9

75.1%
BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
+
24.9%
Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489
@
3.17

10

68.8%
Srubnaya_I0430
+
31.2%
Epserstedt_MN_I0172
@
3.19

11

62%
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
+
38%
Hungary_CA_I1497
@
3.21

12

63.9%
Srubnaya_I0232
+
36.1%
Iceman_MN_SG
@
3.22

13

80.4%
Srubnaya_I0232
+
19.6%
Anatolian Neolithic_I0745
@
3.22

14

72.4%
BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
+
27.6%
Baalberge_MN_I0560
@
3.24

15

80.2%
Srubnaya_I0232
+
19.8%
Anatolian Neolithic_I0746
@
3.25

16

66.4%
Srubnaya_I0232
+
33.6%
Iberia_EN_I0412
@
3.27

17

84.8%
Unetice_EBA_I0117
+
15.2%
LBK_EN_I0054
@
3.3

18

71.4%
Srubnaya_I0430
+
28.6%
Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489
@
3.31

19

78.7%
Sintashta_MBA_RISE395
+
21.3%
Anatolian Neolithic_I0745
@
3.31

20

78.5%
Sintashta_MBA_RISE395
+
21.5%
Anatolian Neolithic_I0746
@
3.34


*

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Yamnaya_Samara_I0443 +50% Epserstedt_MN_I0172 @ 4.709190


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 +25% BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 +25% Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300 @ 2.419879


Using 4 populations approximation:
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489 @ 1.612573
2 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489 @ 1.747432
3 Unetice_EBA_I0117 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Epserstedt_MN_I0172 @ 1.947404
4 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Epserstedt_MN_I0172 @ 2.008620
5 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489 @ 2.060953
6 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Epserstedt_MN_I0172 @ 2.085299
7 Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Epserstedt_MN_I0172 @ 2.160741
8 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Iceman_MN_SG @ 2.190922
9 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Unetice_EBA_I0117 + Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 + Iceman_MN_SG @ 2.247252
10 Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 + Alberstedt_LN_I0118 + BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 + Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489 @ 2.298376

----------


## [email protected]

What I know about my family is strongly northern Germany (ie Bremen, Holstein) and northern England.

puntDNAL K12 Ancient Oracle

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
European_HG
41.32

2
Anatolian_NF
36.53

3
Caucasus_HG
19.18

4
Amerindian
1.2

5
Beringian
0.77

6
Sub-Saharan
0.45

7
South_African_HG
0.34

8
South_Asian
0.2



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
4.74

2
Unetice_EBA_I0117
4.9

3
Alberstedt_LN_I0118
5.56

4
Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97
6.46

5
Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549
7.43

6
BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059
7.49

7
Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569
10.81

8
Vatya_SG_RISE479
11.22

9
Hungary_BA_I1502
12.1

10
Potapovka_I0419
12.43

11
Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00
13.95

12
BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
14.02

13
Srubnaya_I0430
14.98

14
Srubnaya_I0232
16.92

15
Corded_Ware_Germany_I0103
17.18

16
Sintashta_MBA_RISE395
18.61

17
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
18.75

18
Corded_Ware_Germany_I0104
19.37

19
Andronovo_SG_RISE505
19.92

20
Scythian_IA_I0247
29.14



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

91.2%
Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549
+
8.8%
Anatolian Neolithic_I0745
@
2.17

2

91.1%
Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549
+
8.9%
Anatolian Neolithic_I0746
@
2.21

3

89.2%
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
+
10.8%
Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300
@
2.24

4

88.8%
Unetice_EBA_I0117
+
11.2%
Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300
@
2.29

5

88.4%
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
+
11.6%
Iberia_M_ I0406
@
2.39

6

88.5%
Unetice_EBA_I0117
+
11.5%
Epserstedt_MN_I0172
@
2.4

7

88.9%
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
+
11.1%
Epserstedt_MN_I0172
@
2.41

8

89.7%
Unetice_EBA_I0117
+
10.3%
Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489
@
2.42

9

94.5%
Unetice_EBA_I0117
+
5.5%
Anatolian Neolithic_I0746
@
2.43

10

90.1%
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
+
9.9%
Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489
@
2.44

11

94.6%
Unetice_EBA_I0117
+
5.4%
Anatolian Neolithic_I0745
@
2.45

12

88.1%
Unetice_EBA_I0117
+
11.9%
Iberia_M_ I0406
@
2.45

13

94.8%
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
+
5.2%
Anatolian Neolithic_I0745
@
2.54

14

94.8%
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
+
5.2%
Anatolian Neolithic_I0746
@
2.54

15

88.9%
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
+
11.1%
Baalberge_MN_I0560
@
2.65

16

88.6%
Unetice_EBA_I0117
+
11.4%
Baalberge_MN_I0560
@
2.7

17

91.4%
BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059
+
8.6%
Anatolian Neolithic_I0745
@
2.87

18

91.4%
BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059
+
8.6%
Anatolian Neolithic_I0746
@
2.94

19

90.5%
Unetice_EBA_I0117
+
9.5%
Iberia_EN_I0412
@
2.95

20

89.6%
Unetice_EBA_I0117
+
10.4%
Iceman_MN_SG
@
2.96


*

----------


## Duarte

IMHO, the presentation of the results in the way below can give a better view of the ancestry of each one of us compared to the very old populations. Cheers to all.

EEF - 41.72
WHG/CHG - 45.10
Iran_Neo - 6.37
ENA - 0.0
Paleo_African - 6.81
——————————-
Tot - 100.00


* 
1)EEF:
Anatolian_NF



2)WHG/CHG:
European_HG

Caucasus_HG



3)Iran_Neo:
Near_East

South_Asian



4)ENA:
Amerindian

Siberian

East_Asian


Oceanian


Beringian



5)Paleo_African:

Sub-Saharan

South_African_HG

----------


## Duarte

> IMHO, the presentation of the results in the way below can give a better view of the ancestry of each one of us compared to the very old populations. Cheers to all.
> 
> EEF - 41.72
> WHG/CHG - 45.10
> Iran_Neo - 6.37
> ENA - 0.0
> Paleo_African - 6.81
> ——————————-
> Tot - 100.00
> ...


I think the FTDNA’s MyOrigins results are not as bad as we think for a time. I am not surprised when it comes to a company linked to Gene by Gene. Autosomal data (modern populations) should be analyzed as a reference and never considered as a strict result. If you didn’t this way, you can stay disappointed, I think.

----------


## Brigida

*Admix Results (sorted):*
_#_
_Population_
_Percent_

1
Anatolian_NF
43.8

2
Caucasus_HG
24.23

3
European_HG
17.48

4
Near_East
10.14

5
South_Asian
1.6

6
East_Asian
1.46

7
Oceanian
0.7

8
Siberian
0.33

9
South_African_HG
0.26



*Single Population Sharing:*
_#_
_Population (source)_
_Distance_

1
Iceman_MN_SG
20.81

2
Hungary_CA_I1497
21.82

3
Hungary_EN_I0495
22.12

4
LBK_EN_I0054
22.63

5
Iberia_EN_I0412
23.53

6
Starcevo_MN_I0174
24.28

7
Alberstedt_LN_I0118
24.63

8
Stuttgart_SG
24.64

9
Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97
26.1

10
Epserstedt_MN_I0172
26.71

11
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
27.35

12
BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
27.51

13
Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569
27.7

14
Unetice_EBA_I0117
27.74

15
Baalberge_MN_I0560
28.13

16
Armenian_MBA
28.48

17
Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489
29.33

18
Iberia_M_ I0406
29.34

19
Vatya_SG_RISE479
30.51

20
Srubnaya_I0430
30.71



*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:*
_#_

_Primary Population (source)_
_Secondary Population (source)_
_Distance_

1

56.7%
Hungary_CA_I1497
+
43.3%
Armenian_MBA

1.77

2

76.6%
Hungary_CA_I1497
+
23.4%
Kotias_Kide_KK

2.51

3

56.4%
Hungary_EN_I0495
+
43.6%
Armenian_MBA

2.65

4

78.9%
Hungary_CA_I1497
+
21.1%
Satsurblia_SATP

2.9

5

57.9%
Iceman_MN_SG
+
42.1%
Armenian_MBA

3.08

6

50.7%
Armenian_MBA
+
49.3%
Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489

3.29

7

51.6%
Epserstedt_MN_I0172
+
48.4%
Armenian_MBA

3.6

8

52.1%
Armenian_MBA
+
47.9%
Iberia_Chalcolithic_I0300

3.95

9

50.3%
Baalberge_MN_I0560
+
49.7%
Armenian_MBA

4.08

10

74.4%
Baalberge_MN_I0560
+
25.6%
Satsurblia_SATP

4.25

11

54.9%
Iberia_EN_I0412
+
45.1%
Armenian_MBA

4.33

12

71.9%
Baalberge_MN_I0560
+
28.1%
Kotias_Kide_KK

4.54

13

76.6%
Hungary_EN_I0495
+
23.4%
Kotias_Kide_KK

4.59

14

50.8%
Armenian_MBA
+
49.2%
Iberia_M_ I0406

4.59

15

53.8%
Stuttgart_SG
+
46.2%
Armenian_MBA

5.12

16

79%
Hungary_EN_I0495
+
21%
Satsurblia_SATP

5.29

17

56%
LBK_EN_I0054
+
44%
Armenian_MBA

5.33

18

77.9%
Iceman_MN_SG
+
22.1%
Kotias_Kide_KK

5.52

19

73.7%
Iberia_M_ I0406
+
26.3%
Satsurblia_SATP

5.78

20

68.2%
LBK_EN_I0054
+
31.8%
Poltavka_I0440

5.8

----------


## G2ian

*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

*1*
*Caucasus_HG*
*52.72*

*2*
*Anatolian_NF*
*28.11*

*3*
*European_HG*
*8.56*

*4*
*Near_East*
*6.86*

*5*
*South_Asian*
*1.93*

*6*
*Siberian*
*0.89*

*7*
*Beringian*
*0.68*

*8*
*Sub-Saharan*
*0.25*



*Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Armenian_MBA
8.16

2
BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
36.91

3
Scythian_IA_I0247
37.71

4
Srubnaya_I0430
39.59

5
Poltavka_I0440
40.18

6
Kotias_Kide_KK
40.43

7
Yamnaya_Kalmykia_SG_RISE552
41.47

8
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
42.07

9
Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569
42.54

10
Corded_Ware_Germany_I0104
42.89

11
Alberstedt_LN_I0118
42.94

12
Andronovo_SG_RISE505
43.04

13
Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97
43.41

14
Yamnaya_Samara_I0443
44.12

15
Srubnaya_I0232
44.22

16
Potapovka_I0419
44.39

17
Corded_Ware_Germany_I0103
44.58

18
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
44.62

19
Yamnaya_Samara_I0231
44.85

20
Unetice_EBA_I0117
44.98



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

56.3%
Kotias_Kide_KK
+
43.7%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
@
1.52

2

56%
Kotias_Kide_KK
+
44%
LBK_EN_I0054
@
2.75

3

51.1%
Satsurblia_SATP
+
48.9%
Starcevo_MN_I0174
@
3.22

4

57%
Kotias_Kide_KK
+
43%
Stuttgart_SG
@
3.27

5

50.7%
Satsurblia_SATP
+
49.3%
LBK_EN_I0054
@
3.61

6

51.2%
Satsurblia_SATP
+
48.8%
Hungary_EN_I0495
@
3.78

7

51.7%
Satsurblia_SATP
+
48.3%
Stuttgart_SG
@
4.09

8

56.6%
Kotias_Kide_KK
+
43.4%
Hungary_EN_I0495
@
4.35

9

51.4%
Satsurblia_SATP
+
48.6%
Hungary_CA_I1497
@
4.62

10

56.8%
Kotias_Kide_KK
+
43.2%
Iberia_EN_I0412
@
4.96

11

50.5%
Satsurblia_SATP
+
49.5%
Iceman_MN_SG
@
4.96

12

51.5%
Satsurblia_SATP
+
48.5%
Iberia_EN_I0412
@
5.23

13

55.9%
Kotias_Kide_KK
+
44.1%
Iceman_MN_SG
@
5.25

14

56.8%
Kotias_Kide_KK
+
43.2%
Hungary_CA_I1497
@
5.57

15

54.6%
Satsurblia_SATP
+
45.4%
Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489
@
6.42

16

59.9%
Kotias_Kide_KK
+
40.1%
Remedello_BA_SG_RISE489
@
6.64

17

54.4%
Satsurblia_SATP
+
45.6%
Baalberge_MN_I0560
@
6.99

18

53.6%
Satsurblia_SATP
+
46.4%
Epserstedt_MN_I0172
@
7.07

19

93%
Armenian_MBA
+
7%
Satsurblia_SATP
@
7.27

20

92.4%
Armenian_MBA
+
7.6%
Kotias_Kide_KK
@
7.48


*

----------


## HiveMindTerror

So... can anyone tell me what this actually means lol?

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
European_HG
38.8

2
Anatolian_NF
33.11

3
Caucasus_HG
20.23

4
Beringian
2.05

5
Near_East
1.52

6
South_African_HG
1.45

7
Siberian
1.32

8
Amerindian
0.95

9
Oceanian
0.56



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Alberstedt_LN_I0118
3.41

2
Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97
3.68

3
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099
4.73

4
Unetice_EBA_I0117
4.84

5
BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059
7.22

6
Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549
7.47

7
Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569
8.27

8
Potapovka_I0419
10.48

9
BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94
11.43

10
Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00
12.21

11
Srubnaya_I0430
12.33

12
Vatya_SG_RISE479
13.84

13
Srubnaya_I0232
14.88

14
Hungary_BA_I1502
14.91

15
Corded_Ware_Germany_I0103
15

16
Sintashta_MBA_RISE395
16.75

17
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386
16.8

18
Andronovo_SG_RISE505
17.13

19
Corded_Ware_Germany_I0104
17.18

20
Scythian_IA_I0247
25.52


*

----------


## Julkka

I'm 100% Finnish according to Myheritage.

Admix Results (sorted):

#PopulationPercent1
European_HG 49.73
Anatolian_NF 24.22
Caucasus_HG 15.36
Siberian 9.39
Amerindian 1.36
Beringian 0.01

Single Population Sharing:

#Population (source)Distance1
Corded_Ware_Estonia_RISE00 10.88
BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_I0059 11.25
Bell_Beaker_Germany_I1549 12.41
Potapovka_I0419 13.98
Nordic_LN_SG_RISE97 14.9
Unetice_EBA_I0117 15.05
Corded_Ware_Germany_I0103 15.13
Halberstadt_LBA_I0099 15.22
Bell_Beaker_Czech_RISE569 15.61
Srubnaya_I0232 15.65
Sintashta_MBA_RISE395 15.76
Alberstedt_LN_I0118 16.76
Andronovo_SG_RISE505 17.42
Corded_Ware_Germany_I0104 17.51
Srubnaya_I0430 17.88
Sintashta_MBA_RISE_386 18.44
Vatya_SG_RISE479 19.05
BattleAxe_Sweden_SG_RISE94 19.85
Hungary_BA_I1502 19.98
Scythian_IA_I0247 25.71

----------

